# concrete garage floor spawling



## zbwmy (Oct 3, 2004)

My garage floor (24x26) is spawling and also has a crack spaning 24 feet. Also in the summer it sweats and is always wet. My question is can I add a layer of concrete over the original? If so how thick? What does this cost?


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

How about 36inches thick or you are just going to get more of the same without doing something to the concrete underneath?


----------



## THP (Sep 30, 2004)

One option would be a polyurethane grout, that would make a good seal for the crack, but still be flexible enough for movement. Depending on the climate in your area, you might want to find a way to better divert the water away from the structure to keep the concrete from heaving because of moisture differences in the soil under the slab & outside the slab.


----------

